# Invisible Defenders No Key Skin Pictures



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks again to everyone who helped me choose my first skin  Here are the pics, as promised.

I ordered it on the 1st and received it Monday, the 7th.

As I mentioned before, the arrows on my directional pad started showing signs of use only after one week. I also noticed that my "home" and "back" keys were fading a little at the bottom. Here's the problem area:










And the skin:










The skin is completely flat; there aren't any pre-bubbled positions for the keys. The skin comes protected on both sides. The back is adhesive and the front is attached to a sheet of transfer paper:










In progress:










As you can see, I had a bit of trouble peeling it off cleanly. It actually took me three tries to position it to my liking. This is my first skin though, so it may have simply been user error 

The finished product:










Everything is covered but the directional pad.
The skin is uber glossy. Perhaps you can tell in this pic (look at the glare/reflection on the left side):










And here's a closeup of the keypad area. The skin molds to the buttons:










Summary:

I liked...
that almost everything is covered.

I wish...
that the directional pad was also covered. (After all, this is my main trouble spot!)
it was a bit easier to position. But again, this was my first time.
it was available in matte. Only glossy is offered at the moment.

Would I buy another? Absolutely.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I totally agree. I really like mine too.   I'm actually kind of hoping that the arrows on mine completely wear off. I'm thinking that I can probably figure out "up", "down", "left", and "right" without this marked. LOL  I don't think the glossy is "as glossy" as the regular Decal Girl skins. Maybe the Invisible Defenders will someday come out with a matte version?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Maybe the Invisible Defenders will someday come out with a matte version?


I hope so. That would make it almost perfect in my eyes.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Interesting.  Looks like it will definitely protect your keys from fading.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh, it actually covers the SCREEN?  Now just the framing and keys?  So the screen becomes very glossy?


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

If I understand your comments correctly, you're saying that the screen is covered in addition to the frame?  

If so, are you noticing any glare problems with the glossy screen cover?

I'm on the edge of purchasing one of these but was unaware that the skin covered the screen as well (again, *IF* I'm understanding correctly).

Edit - ff2, seems like we were thinking the same thing at the same time.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if the screen is covered in the version with the keys cut out?


----------



## makani (Nov 23, 2010)

ff2 and Strapped-4-cache, the screen is _not_ covered when the installation is complete. When the invisibledefenders skin first arrives, it looks weird, not at all what I thought I was purchasing. But once the skin and the skin-cover (to protect it before you put it on) is removed, it looks awesome! It has a shine, but not overly so and I really LOVE it! It's not at all difficult to put on, but it did take me a few tries to align perfectly (which I didn't, really). 
I don't know about the skins with key cut-outs, as these skins cover the keys. And I love that the keys _are _ covered, my keys are now pink.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> If I understand your comments correctly, you're saying that the screen is covered in addition to the frame?





ff2 said:


> Oh, it actually covers the SCREEN?


Sorry, guys Makani is correct. The screen _is not_ covered. I'm not even sure why I typed that! I had a very long day yesterday, forgive me 

One odd thing that I've noticed since yesterday is that the skin changes color.

When I initially put it on it was noticeably green. Like a forest green. So much so that I was prepared to email them an request a refund. However, an hour later it had morphed into the color you see above. I figured it just had to "warm up" and adjust to the Kindle. (I know this makes no sense whatsoever lol)

When I pulled it out this morning, guess what? It's green again. It's like I have a mood changer skin. I tried to take a picture for you guys but it doesn't show when I do.

Very strange, indeed. Makani, have you had any issues with yours?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ireadbooks said:


> One odd thing that I've noticed since yesterday is that the skin changes color.
> 
> Very strange, indeed. Makani, have you had any issues with yours?


Wow! Now that IS strange. Are you looking at it in the same light? (Daylight vs. artificial light??)


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Wow! Now that IS strange. Are you looking at it in the same light? (Daylight vs. artificial light??)


Absolutely. I'm looking at it right now in my bedroom, the same place where I took the pictures I posted.

I really wish I could show you with a picture. Even now, looking at it through the camera lens, it's a _completely different color._ It's like looking at two different skins. Spooky!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmmm.  Your comments about your "mood skin" have me on the fence about this skin again.

I've waded through pages and pages of the skins in the hope of finding a plain dark skin that will show the letters on the keys well.  I had marked the skin you show in the pictures above because it's the only one aside from the woodgrain versions that doesn't look too feminine for my taste.  Well, there was a steampunkish looking one, but it looked like the edges weren't made well and exposed the frame too much.

I had just about committed to purchase the skin when I read your comments.  Now I may hang back a bit and see what other comments come in.


----------



## makani (Nov 23, 2010)

My skin is mostly black and has not changed colors, but then, I just put it on this morning, about ten minutes before I posted that I put it on. So, we'll have to see what happens. But so far I'm really loving it. If I can take pix and get them on here, I'll do that to because my skin looks so pretty with my K cover. 

BTW,   How do I upload a pic from my laptop? I tried the image thing and pasted from the link, but when i previewed, there was that stupid empty box with a big red X.  I tried Hyperlink and that didn't do anything. Any ideas?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm assuming the adhesive is also on the keys...has anyone had a problem with the adhesive pulling off the keyboard marking?  Accelerating the letters rubbing off?  I guess you wouldn't notice if you don't take the skin off, but I usually change "moods" a bit and so therefore change the skin multiple times.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

makani said:


> BTW,  How do I upload a pic from my laptop? I tried the image thing and pasted from the link, but when i previewed, there was that stupid empty box with a big red X. I tried Hyperlink and that didn't do anything. Any ideas?


You'll need to upload the photo somewhere like Flikr and then link to the photo.  (Paste the link in between the <img> codes like how you were trying.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Zero said:


> I'm assuming the adhesive is also on the keys...has anyone had a problem with the adhesive pulling off the keyboard marking? Accelerating the letters rubbing off? I guess you wouldn't notice if you don't take the skin off, but I usually change "moods" a bit and so therefore change the skin multiple times.


I figure that since the print on the keys will probably wear off anyhow, I am not going to let the "possibility" bother me. When I decide to change skins, I'll use the Nokey version again. I like to be able to change my mind too. A lot.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Now I'm totally confused.  I thought the purpose of this skin was to protect the Kindle invisibly.  Now I'm reading that it doesn't cover the screen and that it has color.  Say what?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Now I'm totally confused. I thought the purpose of this skin was to protect the Kindle invisibly. Now I'm reading that it doesn't cover the screen and that it has color. Say what?


Can you see the pictures in the first post in this thread? (I'm asking this seriously, I don't mean to sound snarky.) The Nokey skin is a regular skin (with color) that covers the Kindle and keys but not the screen.

Edit to add: If you go to Amazon.com, search for "nokey" to see all of the fabulous skins available.


----------



## makani (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't know that anyone makes an invisible, or clear skin. Seems like there should be one out there. The _Invisibledefenders _ is a brand, but they're not really invisible, actually quite the opposite, and delightfully so. It took me a long while to decide which one I wanted, the skin choices are fabulous. And not just Nokey (Invisibledefenders), but _DecalGirl_ has great skins too, but i really wanted my keypad covered, for me, it gives it a smooth look. I know there are several other skin brands, too.

And so far, no change in my skin color and I still can't get the damn pic up, I tried using Photobucket and no-go. So I guess I need a flikr account. Hmmm, annoying.

Ohh, something slightly funny, when I did Spellcheck, it tagged *no-go* as _nook_. Are they saying nook is a no-go?


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Unique Skins has an invisible skin for the Kindle 3, but it doesn't cover the keys.
http://amzn.to/hn32eZ


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Can you see the pictures in the first post in this thread? (I'm asking this seriously, I don't mean to sound snarky.) The Nokey skin is a regular skin (with color) that covers the Kindle and keys but not the screen.
> 
> Edit to add: If you go to Amazon.com, search for "nokey" to see all of the fabulous skins available.


My mistake. I was confusing it with another product I saw that was a clear plastic. The word "skin" throws me, because it's used both for decals and "real" skins.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have/had already ordered a nokeys. Glad we got the "screen coverage" issue straightened out.

The one I ordered is:

http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Sticker-Amazon-Generation-kindle3-NOKEY-114/dp/B0041XMQ9A/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1297397404&sr=8-3

Although I ordered direct from Invisible Defenders and have not heard anymore about shipping.

I may not even place the rear portion on the k3 - I was more interested in a somewhat dark pattern near the keyboard to provide better contrast when using a light and to just protect the keys from "fading."

As for protecting the screen, I purchased almost immediately a NO gloss protector from Box Wave. I like protecting large surfaces from whatever hazard might exist - particularly the fingers of those who insist on swiping the screen as if the kindle were a touch-screen device.

We shall see.....


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ff2 said:


> I may not even place the rear portion on the k3 - I was more interested in a somewhat dark pattern near the keyboard to provide better contrast when using a light and to just protect the keys from "fading."
> 
> As for protecting the screen, I purchased almost immediately a NO gloss protector from Box Wave. I like protecting large surfaces from whatever hazard might exist - particularly the fingers of those who insist on swiping the screen as if the kindle were a touch-screen device.
> 
> We shall see.....


I added a screen protector from Grantwood Technology. $8 with shipping. http://amzn.to/gSxTof It was super easy to put on. I did find that I have little dust speck under it though, down towards the bottom right. I need to try packing tape to get the edge up so that I can remove the speck with a piece of tape. It is fairly hard to see as the air around the speck has escaped, so I may just leave it. While I know most people don't think it is necessary, my other K3 without had somehow gotten a little mark/scratch on the screen. I don't know if it is from when I traveled a little in December or what - but otherwise the Kindle never left the house and it has always been in some sort of cover. (Or maybe from me falling asleep while reading and the Kindle hitting my glasses?) Anyhow.. I feel better with a screen protector on now. The protector fits the screen so nicely that it is virtually invisible. 

I also didn't put the skin on the back of my K3. It's always in a cover anyhow so no one would see it.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Well, there was a steampunkish looking one, but it looked like the edges weren't made well and exposed the frame too much.


I think I know the other skin you speak of because it was one of my top three, You have good taste 

I just emailed them about the color issue and will let you know their response. It's green right now (as it usually is in the morning). I still haven't figured out what causes the change. Maybe temperature? Perhaps it's supposed to do so? I give up...



makani said:


> BTW,  How do I upload a pic from my laptop? I tried the image thing and pasted from the link, but when i previewed, there was that stupid empty box with a big red X. I tried Hyperlink and that didn't do anything. Any ideas?


An easy site to use is imgur, no account sign up necessary.

1 Click on computer (upload images)
2 Choose your picture(s)
3 Click the box beside every picture you upload under "edit" (this allows you to resize)
4 Click "start upload"
5 Click "show resizing presets" (in blue) and choose 640x480 (for message boards)
6 Click "continue"
7 Copy the message boards code and paste it into your post. Voila.

If the image is too large (it really depends on the size of the original picture), go back and try resizing it to 320x240 (for websites and email) instead.

Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Like many of you, I also didn't use the back skin. I just didn't see a reason to since my Kindle never leaves its case.

I haven't yet tried to change the skin so can't comment on the adhesive. However, I may be changing my skin soon (green is one of my least favorite colors). If I do, I 'll be sure to post results.


----------



## makani (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's the skin I have


----------



## makani (Nov 23, 2010)

Ireadbooks - Thank you thank you thank you for your step-by-step instructions.  Whooo-Hoooo! I did something technical. About time, too.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

ireadbooks said:


> An easy site to use is imgur, no account sign up necessary.


Awesome! I'm going to copy and paste this somewhere so that I can find this again.  (Just in case.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

makani said:


> Here's the skin I have


Very pretty!!


----------



## donnajo (Feb 2, 2011)

I've had mine on for about three weeks and I LOVE it! It's mostly black with a bit of a design like the one above. Mine is NOKEY-98 on Amazon. It didn't change colors at all. And I did put on the back skin even though it stays in a case 99.99% of the time. It is just so pretty and I will occasionally take it out just to look at it.  I saw a Kindle today w/o a skin and realized just how much I love the look of mine with a skin. Even without the key issue, I'll keep a nokey skin on mine from now on.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

makani said:


> Ireadbooks - Thank you thank you thank you for your step-by-step instructions. Whooo-Hoooo! I did something technical. About time, too.


My pleasure. I've spread some Kindle karma for the day


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I emailed Invisible Defenders yesterday about my color issue and here is their response:

*Hi
The skin will NOT change color itself but color change on under different lights under your eye view and color can be vary depend on your monitor setting.
*


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for linking this, I really like this idea, but I find 12 dollar a bit too much for my kindle as I always have mine in a silicone skin which will only show the screen and keyboard, the rest is covered up nicely.


----------



## je (Feb 26, 2011)

You can go to ivisibledefenders.com and find the nokey skins for the Kindle 3  Once you get to the list of skins you must scroll through to almost the very end of the samples and you will find solid colored skins. There is even one that looks just like the graphite color of the Kindle 3. There is also an all black skin and a couple of other colors. The graphite colored one is number 673.jpg  It is plain and seems to show the letters well. Looks like it will almost be like having no skin at all on the Kindle 3 graphite.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

je said:


> You can go to ivisibledefenders.com and find the nokey skins for the Kindle 3 Once you get to the list of skins you must scroll through to almost the very end of the samples and you will find solid colored skins. There is even one that looks just like the graphite color of the Kindle 3. There is also an all black skin and a couple of other colors. The graphite colored one is number 673.jpg It is plain and seems to show the letters well. Looks like it will almost be like having no skin at all on the Kindle 3 graphite.


You're kidding! How did I miss this?

*off to research*

ETA:

I found it, my dream skin:










Thank you, je. This is precisely the skin I was looking for. I just wish I'd found it before I bought one 

I believe those solid colors are new. When I bought mine, I scoured the site for days and the closest I could find was the one I purchased.

Either way, thanks again. Looks like I'll switching it up soon


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

That solid skin is nice! I think I'd like that for my next skin... and have them add the numbers above the appropriate top row of letters. I still like the multicolored books. I'm amazed that it doesn't distract me. I've always had fairly subdued skins on my Kindles, except for the Waterlily one - that one drove me crazy.



ireadbooks said:


> You're kidding! How did I miss this?
> 
> *off to research*
> 
> ...


----------



## cinder (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi!
I just got my nokey today, and I love it! It's so pretty.
Here's the one I got.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I just put this one on a couple of days ago. 









I absolutely love it and won't ever go back to the skins with the key cutouts. In another thread someone mentioned they didn't like the way the skin forms bubbles over the keys but that's one of the things I love about it. I hated the way those teeny round keys kept staring at me before I covered them up.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Love that one, Tangie girl!  I just spent a half an hour on that site.  Another new addiction to add to the Kindle list.  LOL!  I'm also very fond of their prices.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, BlondeStylus. Deciding on just one was hard! I get a little thrill of added pleasure each time I open my cover and see it. As hubby says, I'm a cheap date and easily pleased!

I know what you mean about the site....I spent nearly an hour there after I posted. Just what I needed. Another way to while away my time...as if reading and the computer didn't already monopolize the majority of my free time!

I also noticed they have some on Amazon that I don't recall seeing on their site. I think I'm in love with this one. (My covers are lime green and soft pink...I think this one would look beautiful with the soft pink cover.)










And this one is hanging out on my wish list, too.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, I received the skin from Invisible Defenders.

They placed the numbers above the top row of letters as I asked, but I should have specified that they space the numbers the same distance as the rows of letters already pre-printed on the skin.

I don't have my camera with me today, so I can only take pics with my cellphone which doesn't have the greatest resolution. Still, I hope these will give a general idea of the look of the skin until I can get it applied to my Kindle.

The skin came packaged in a sturdy envelope, so there's no concern about any damages in transit.










Hopefully you can see in the blurry picture that the numbers are printed above the top row of letters, but they're spaced pretty close to the letters themselves. If you're considering getting one of these I'd suggest that you specify not only which numbers appear above which letters, but that they be spaced apart roughly the same as the spacing already on the skin.










Hopefully this will be helpful for anyone else considering this option.

- Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I think it looks fine the way it is.  Sort of denotes a dual purpose key for me.  But I can understand it might bother others with a greater need for symmetry than I.  

May I ask how long it took to receive?


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

Tangiegirl said:


> May I ask how long it took to receive?


I ordered on Saturday, including some email correspondence to verify locations of the numbers. The skin was mailed on Monday and arrived at my office today. Pretty speedy service.

I'm looking forward to installing the skin tonight and seeing how the location of the numbers looks once it's in place. It may bring to mind the top row of keys on a full-size keyboard. Just a few hours and I'll find out.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Mark. I agree that the numbers look good the way they are.

I also have an Invisible Defenders skin. The only thing I had a little trouble with during application was the little pieces on the page fw/bkwd buttons. That and the screen picks up lint extremely easily. 

That was my first skin so I also had to readjust it a couple of times. Once it went on, it looked beautiful.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I also agree that I like the distance between the letters and numbers. I think for me, I would have been disappointed if they were spaced further apart because the it would look like I'm missing a row of number keys or something.  The way they are printed now, it's kind of like how the characters look on the number keys of my keyboard.  Your picture makes me think I should be ordering another skin from them.   I keep forgetting that I can type numbers with those keys. I have been using the SYM window... and it takes me forever. Thankfully I don't have to type many numbers though.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I can get used to the numbers where they've been positioned. Now I just have to get used to the color. I ordered the gray, but it's more of a dark maroon. Think of the purplish-brown cover of a Hershey bar wrapper and that's the color of the skin. It matches my Celtic Hounds Oberon cover pretty well, though.

I'll apologize in advance for the size of the pics, but I wanted to be able to show as much detail as possible.

Here's a shot of it in my Oberon, showing off my daughters on the screensaver:










And here's a closer shot of it, showing that I need to get the stickum pressed down a bit better around the buttons.










I'll need to keep working on pressing down the skin around the buttons a bit, but now that it's on the Kindle I think the positioning of the numbers isn't all that bad.

- Mark


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the pics.

I don't think you need to worry about pushing down around the keys. The skin should mold to them with use.

That's quite interesting what you said about the color. If you read my post in this thread (# you'll find that I also had color issues with them. 

The colors are not true to their pictures on the site. This is quite strange. I wonder if it has something to do with the type of material they use for the skins.

My skin started out green and changed to the appropriate color within two hours. Perhaps yours will do the same.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

I love the nokey skin and adding the numbers above the top row is brilliant. I just don't think I could get used to the glossy. I had a glossy DecalGirl skin for a brief time, and it drove me crazy. It didn't matter what type of lighting I was in, it always had a distracting glare. I wish these came in matte. I'd order several.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

freelantzer said:


> I love the nokey skin and adding the numbers above the top row is brilliant. I just don't think I could get used to the glossy. I had a glossy DecalGirl skin for a brief time, and it drove me crazy. It didn't matter what type of lighting I was in, it always had a distracting glare. I wish these came in matte. I'd order several.


First, I'd like to thank for the original poster for the pictures. I think I agree with what you said. I've got one of the nokeys but have not put it on yet. I think that the glare will drive me nuts (or nuttier) and I might actually only use the part that covers the keyboard and not the rest of the bezel.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad the number spacing isn't a problem for you.  I think it looks great.  I do wish they would make matte a choice though.  While I love the one I have, I would buy another tomorrow if I could get it in matte.

That is very speedy service.  I like this company!


----------



## cinder (Mar 8, 2011)

ireadbooks said:


> The colors are not true to their pictures on the site. This is quite strange. I wonder if it has something to do with the type of material they use for the skins.
> 
> My skin started out green and changed to the appropriate color within two hours. Perhaps yours will do the same.


I noticed mine was quite a bit darker than the picture on amazon. It wasn't a problem for me but it could be for others. I wish they could accurately show the colors.

Here's the one I got http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KEIW6G


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I got my Invisible Defender skins today. This is as close to perfect in color as I can get on my computer. I think it's a match. The handbag it's laying on is a pale gold.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

On the downside, I don't like the white lettering and they're a bit larger than 
it appeared on the site. Grrr.
Upside, the peel away cover made it so easy to apply the entire face at once rather than having to add the five way and page turner buttons separately.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I think it looks great.  I like the design, too.  For some reason the white letters don't bother me and that was a surprise as I thought they might.

I also agree this was easy peasy to apply.  I've never had much trouble with the decalgirl skins I've put on either, but the overlay made the finished product adhere perfectly.  I've always ended up with a tiny bubble or two with other skins, not so with this one.  It also doesn't seem to stretch out of shape as easily as the other brands I've used (if you need to re-lift and reposition).


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

What I like about the Invisible Defender skins are that they don't look like you've applied a skin. To me, it looks like a custom designed Kindle, but that you aren't stuck with that look forever - just change the skin and you've got a "new" looking Kindle. Having the keys covered makes all the difference.


----------



## Dereader (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to the site and would like to know where ireadbooks purchased your clear skin cover for your Kindle?

Thanks.


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is mine. I just love the Nokey skins.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I want to get a Nokey skin, but need advice on what color letters are the most readable.  I would have thought white would be, but some posters are saying no.  I have a black Noreve cover, and don't want a basic black skin- I want something interesting to relieve boredom, but nothing too wild.  My main desire is to be able to read those letters!  Any suggestions for me?


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

The best advise for this, get a skin that has little to no design, in the key area.  You should be fine then.  It seems the design distracts from being able to read the keys clearly.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's another nokey skin I have but have not applied yet. You can see the design somewhat subdues the letters. I will say when I want to see the letters it's still easy to view them, but in the big picture they don't jet out at me like the darker skins with white letters.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> What I like about the Invisible Defender skins are that they don't look like you've applied a skin. To me, it looks like a custom designed Kindle, but that you aren't stuck with that look forever - just change the skin and you've got a "new" looking Kindle. Having the keys covered makes all the difference.


This.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Dereader said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the site and would like to know where ireadbooks purchased your clear skin cover for your Kindle?
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to KB 

I'm not sure what you mean by "clear skin". I haven't seen a clear nokey skin offered from any company but Invisible Defenders does sell graphite-colored skins now.

The one I have is pictured in the original post. It's the closest I could find to the authentic Kindle look at the time.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow some of those are stunning - !


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

PS I wish there site was easier to navigate though - like decalgirls site


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

blackcat said:


> PS I wish there site was easier to navigate though - like decalgirls site


I just look at Amazon.com.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

Good idea thanks -


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

yes I have discovered that the invisibledefender site works better on a regular computer rather than my netbook


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

If you go to Amazon.com and click on Electronics, then search for nokey Kindle 3 skins you will find many many Invisible Defenders nokey skins.  It's easier to navigate Amazon than their site.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to Amazon with the search BlondeStylus suggested:
nokey Kindle 3 skins, electronics

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

For those of you wanting these skins in matte, the link that Betsy posted is bringing up some matte options.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

This is the one that I just put on my K3:










http://www.amazon.com/Sticker-Amazon-Kindle-Generation-MAT-kindle3-NOKEY-104/dp/B004WW1SBC/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1306361091&sr=8-31

I *love* it!! I wasn't sure if the design would be too busy for me, but it really isn't. I think having it darker helps. I had originally had the library skin from ID, which I did like, but I decided that I wanted something darker. To me, I didn't think the regular skins were that glossy (compared to Decal Girl) but the matte is sooooo nice.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

That's very pretty, Kimberly.  The keys just kind of fade in with the skin and disappear almost.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

This is my new matte skin, which matches perfectly with my red rooCase. I love it!


----------

